# Atlantis Found At Last



## austinfarrugia (Jan 4, 2002)

MALTA WAS ATLANTIS
A book writen recently states that the Maltese Islands extended southwards and included Lampedusa and the other peagic Islands just 4200 years ago and the civilisation which lived here had threatened to invade Egypt and Athens in prehistoric times.German geologist Christine Dittman, who recently published (Secret Malta)in which she has independentlyreached the same 
conclusions, that is the Maltese Islands constitutes the remnants of Plato's Island.Before coming out with their theory that Malta was Atlantis,the authors analysed the data provided by Plato and correlated them with the geographical,geological,biogeographical and archaeological finds on the Maltese Islands and reconciled the declaration made bt another ancient author from Cyrene Eumalos that Plato's island lay bstween Sicily and Libya.Plato's story was also exploited by ancient historians and geographers to provide a contemporary background.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Hmmmmm Intersting although... 

But ok we are in USA " territory " now, where "Zena" and "Hercules" are on TV.

I trade the refference of the book you mention with some other referencies about the existence or not of the Platonic Atlantis 
Tell me what languages can you read.

Thanks for mentioning this. 


Athenaeus

Uncurably in love with Athenaeus of Naukratis who was having his parties ( Symposia) in piece without torturing his descendants centuries after, with his illusions from wine


----------



## austinfarrugia (Jan 4, 2002)

THANKS FOR YOUR INTEREST.I can read English,Italien,some Maltese. I will give you the deatails of this book in an other e Mail.Buy the way our tempels here date back 1000 years before the pyramids and even before any Greek Culture.  :bounce:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Thanks for the book, I am really interested and please don't forget to write me the editor to your reference. I would like to see who is publishing the book.

As for 
Sure! You are Atlantis after all. Remember?


----------



## austinfarrugia (Jan 4, 2002)

ATHEAEUS

RE YOUR QUOTE JUST SEND ME YOUR ADDRESS I WILL PHOTO COPY ARTICLES RE SUBJECT
JAMES  AH...... JAMES BOND  

YOUR LICENCE HAS EXPIRED

I HAVE BEEN IN SATORINI AND I MANAGED TO SEE THE OLD SITES .IN ONE OF THE SITES YOU CAN SEE A BATH TUB MADE OF CLAY SO THE TIMEING FOR ATLANTIS IS NOT CORRECT. (VERY DIFFICULT TO GO STRAIGHT FOR THE HEART)


:bounce: :chef:


----------



## austinfarrugia (Jan 4, 2002)

Bond ....Ah James Bond
nice to be doing your 20 th film
Athenaeus
re your interest in the book i am going to give you details

MALTA
ECHOES OF PLATOS S ISLAND
BY 
ANTON MIFSUD 
SIMON MIFSUD
CHRIS AGIUS SULTANA
CHARLES SAVONA VENTURA
ALL THESE GUYS ARE MD
AS FOR THE E MAIL OF BOOK 
[email protected]
Bond just send for these book before it sinks.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Thank you very much for the refference and the interesting dialogue.

Thanks to you I had the opportunity to undust some old books 


The legent of Atlantis, is mentioned by Plato for the first time in his dialogue " Timaios"
Timaios suppose to be a man who lived in the southern part of Italy,the one that is known as Magna Craecia ( An area that was colonized by the Greeks around 2000 BC)
He was an expert on sciences . The sciences of his era of course.

This book, " Timaios" is the only book of Plato where he discuss about the creation of the world and tries to have- for the first time in the History of Ideas- an answer to the question " Who created this world". 
So, Plato with this work of his , introduces for the first time the idea of the God as creator of the universe.

Have in mind, that this book was the only text that existed until the 13th centrury, the only text that had to do with sciences. For example in this book he mentions the idea of a moving earth etc etc 
The world of Aristotle was discovered later. So, in Europe they were very much influenced with this book. This book was over analysed by critics.So as every legent that is written in this book.

In this very book he narrates the strange story of the people of Atlantis, according to which, 9000 years before Plato's era ( around 450 BC) there was a fertile island somewhere in the mediterranenan where it's people prospered until the day arrogance blinded them, Sothey started the war against the rest of the world and soon they conquered the known world. Only one tiny city managed not only to stop them but to crash them as well : Athens. Not because Athens was a stronger city but because citizens of Athens believed in the moral values of their anchestors.

I think we all understand the symbolism. Plato wanted to stress it more so according to this legent, after the defeat of Atlantis , Athens and Atlantis are getting lost in the waters of mediterranean... Same as everylegent oin every country ( form Sagas to Lord of the RIngs...)When Just returns to Earth only a catastrophy brings back the balance...

I don't want to underestimate the religious nature and thinking of Plato but when Plato wrote "Timaios" was a middle aged man. I am not suggesting anything about his true age , I am talking about his psychological status. 
Plato , had reached this stage of life that you take some distance from things and you adopt a slight irony towards human and things.
Some people are born middle aged, some others never come to that age I guess.

This story of Atlantis was very grosse to be written by Plato seriously. Plato was just playing with his fellows.

I respect that people want to believe in the existence of Atlantis. I think that behind every Faith , hides a good reason for it.

I did some research for the chef talk fellows that wanted to be archaeologists when they were young. I have given to myself the little luxury to spend every year some amount of money so as to have access to the catalogues of all the Libraries of the World, ( I mean the Big Libraries) . I am not reading books that way, I just trace them. Internet is a blessing some times

So the books listed below are available in every big public library of many states of America. 

Cornford,F.M, Plato's Cosmology, Cambridge, 1937
Stewart, J.T, Myths of Plato, Princeton, 1982
Taylor , A.E. A Commentary on Plato's Timaeus ( Oxford, 1928)


----------



## austinfarrugia (Jan 4, 2002)

Thank you very much for the references and interesting dialaque.For sure the book by (Timaros) has had influence on Plato. I do not agree with you that the idea that Plato line of reference came only from this book.Also as regards arrogance , it is brought about by having Political and Economic stability for a long run of time. You can see this even to day. Also very inteligent persons somtimes play with fellows. I also respect the believe of Atlantis but now it is not a belief but facts. You remember that ancient text was still considered to be fiction until HEINRICH SCHLIEMANN S discovery of Homer s Troy, the trail was picked and the land of Minos was discovered on Crete. An other case in point is the discovery of Cleopatras Palace in a very poor sea conditions by Goddio s team. Also the black sea is also the site of the most ancient discovery assosiated with the descriptions by recient authors (STRABO,ARRIAN and ARISTOTLE) i.e. the sunken city of PHASIS , the destination of Jason and the Argonauts. Also the Tower of Babel has been reported as indentified in Pontus, in the Black sea. This was descriped ( THERA-SANTORINI ) by Plato (par exellance) in the forth century before Christ. see ( 1939 , Director of Dept.Of Antic. in Greece SPYRIDON MARINTOS). For sure Plato has also heard of Solons account of Atlantis and in 395 BC he visited Egypt together with KRANOR and confirmed Solons account with the Egyptian priests PATENEIT,OCHALPI and ETHIMON respectively at S A I S . NOTE they also saw the columns (in the Temples) on which was presereved the story of ATLANTIKA. Back in Athens Plato put the episode in writing once again in his Timaeus and Critias both of which have survived the time and furnished mankind with unique desription of the lost island of ATLANTIKA. Of Course from the text above the facts have been put toegther to proove that the Maltese Islands are the top of two mountains in Atlantika.
    :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Austin 
Your argument about Schliemann was a pretty good one! 
But I have certain answers on that .

I want open a parenthesis here just to amuse you a bit and bring our topic closer to food. I will be back on Atlantis I promise.

Our dear Plato seems that he had a peculiar -not to say twisted- humor.

In his famous dialogue "Gorgias " ( it was about sophists not philosophers, sophists were a moovent, a group of people that questioned the trendy philosophy and they were provoking the social status of classical Athens . Sophisty was considered something bad and in a way it was. Gorgias was one of the most famous sophists. FYI Socrates was sentenced to death because they accused him of being a very dangerous kind of sophist...) .

So in in this Platonic dialogue , "Gorgias" Socrates as he is arguing with Gorgias about his ideas for politicians he mentions the name of Mithekus "the famous cook who recently wrote a cook book "

In "Gorgias" ( 518,b) Socrates says : " Oh Gorgias, your ideas about politician are so strange and ridiculous! You compare different things and you drive into wrong conlusions. If I 'd like to immitate you, all I 'd have to do was to suggest that Thearion, the famous baker and Mithaikos, the author of the famous cook book, are healing bodies the later by his cooking book, the former by the breads he bakes

And there our adventures start the same way that started with Atlantis 
People started thinking that since Plato mentions an ancient cook book so, there must exist one and so various pseudo_-Methekus started writting cook books that suppose to be written by the original Mithekus. They remind me of the people that they announce that they have found Atlantis 

The date of the book of "Gorgias" has created many problems that we cannot discuss here but we must assume that the book of Methekus must have been in circulation at the beginning of the 4th century.

Our friend Athenaeus of Naukratis , knew Methekus and he mentions a recipe of his. Although Athenaeus questions the originality of many of his sources, I mean he is interested in the originality, he mentions the name of Methekus three times with the following phrase " according to the Platonic Methekus, the famous cook..."

My dear (original ) Athenaeus, he questioned everything and he had grasp Plato's humor...

So austin, what do you think? Will you find in the excavations of Atlantis a copy of Methekus cookbook


----------



## austinfarrugia (Jan 4, 2002)

Thank you for your interesting fables and stories of old times,I will try to have time and come back to you later……but of course what do I think will, I find a copy of Methekus Cook book so let go back to history.

The ancient Greeks had lost most of their records in a major flood.(Diodorus v 57:2-5;see also Augustine ,De Ciuitatis Dei XV111:10-11)By the way Augustine is not me) In fact , PSONCHIS thus addressed himself to SOLON-“ You have no antiguity in history, and no history of antiguity" (Timaeus 22 B-C). It was a different situation in ancient Egypt, as PSONCHIS explained to SOLON. “Whatever happened either in your country or in ours, or in any other region of which we are informed, if any action which is noble or great, or in any other way remarkable has taken place, all that has been written down of old, is preserved in our temples; whereas your people and the others are but newly equipped , every time, with letters and all such arts as civilised states require…. when the flood comes ……it leaves none of you but the unlettered and uncultured….with no knowledge of what happened in the olden times in this land and in your own”(Timaeus 23A-B). PSONCHIS then proceeded to outline the most remarkable event in the prehistory of the ancient Athenians, when they had led the military forces os the eastern Medeterain against those of Atlantika in the west. The defeat of the Atlantean, forces was immediateatly followed by a Cataclysmic disaster, which submerged Atlantika beneath the waves for all time (Timaeus 25 B-D).
In comparison of what then was, there are remaining in small islands only the bones of the wasted body…the mere skeleton of the country being left (CRITIAS 111B) 
PSONCHIS also gave SOLON several deatails about Atlantika before its submergence.
So as you can see from the above copies of the recently written cook book by MITHEKUS was carried away by the floods.the other copies perished under the sea and as you know paper deteriorates very easily under water.

So my buddy Athenaeus what do you think should I find a copy………….??????? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## austinfarrugia (Jan 4, 2002)

BOND......JAMES BOND

LAST TIME YOU SAID IF MALTA IS ATLANTIKA ......

LIKE A BOLT OF LIGHTING YOU HAD YOUR REPLY WE HAD A SLIGHT TREMOUR OVER HERE, BUT IN THE AGEAN SEA THE SCALE WAS 6 1/2 THAT WAS MONDAY LAST.

NOW YOU HAVE TO CHANGE 

LICENCE TO PREDICT......STRAIGHT TO THE FUTURE

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Oh Austin you are really something!!!

Tell me was paper invented that early??Who invented it ?

The ancient Atlanteans   ????

Don't worry about the book of Mithekus , if we don't find it we can write another one.And since Greek wrote on paper we can use papyrus...
We will be the 40th pseudo - Mithekus in rank...

But you have really nailed me down, I want to reply but I don't want where to start?
From the 8th Troy that Schlemman found? As you know they were 14 cities that they were found in the excavations, the one over the other and the "homeric" was the 12th
By the palace of Minos? Which one? In the mediterranean we have 54 cities with the name Minoa...( the one that belonged to Minos)

But Let's start from the easy... 

This ancient paper intrigued me very much :d

Thanks for taking time to reply , I very much appreciate that!!

Dr.V

PS : BTW I find Platonic Humor as disgusting as Platonic Love


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Some of my supremly erudite knowledge is gleaned from tv - in between commercials. I watch a documentary that speculated that Atlantis may well be located near an underwater geologic feature called, I think, the BIMINI ROAD, TRAIL or whatever. It's located somewhere in the vicinity of Bermuda or at least off of America's east coast?!?!?!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

According to TV, Hercules beated the Arabs as well...

Seriously. According to one of the theories, Atlantis was also there, unless Plato had 2 Atlantis in mind...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Boy! I'm really getting tired of setting you all strait.
Atlantis City is in New Jersey about an hour south of NY City.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)




----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)




----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Panini. You have just wrote History!


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

You mean its not a big hotel in the Bahamas? Near the Bimini trail??


----------

